# Samba .... ????

## bubble27

Salve Gentooaglia, quest'oggi il mio problema è Samba. Praticamente vorrei condividere la stampante che si trova su GNU/Linux (gentoo) e condividerla con Windows XP !!!

Tutto questo è possibile....ok.. configuro (emergo samba) il smb.conf 

# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from localhost (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2003/09/16 13:15:03

# Global parameters

[global]

        workgroup = NETHOME

        netbios name = Peppe

        server string = Samba Server

        printing = cups

        printcap name = /etc/printcap

        load printers = yes

        interfaces = 192.168.0.0/24 localhost

        hosts allow = 192.168.0.2 localhost

        bind interfaces only = yes

        log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log

        max log size = 100

        log level = 3

        encrypt passwords = yes

        null passwords = yes

        security = user

[printers]

        comment = All Printers

        path = /var/spool/samba

        browseable = no

        printable = yes

        public = yes

        writable = no

        create mode = 700

arrivo su Windows XP .....   :Shocked:  cosa devo fare ????

grazie tante a presto .......

----------

## cerri

Ehm... mai configurata una stampante di rete???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Senza contare che come si configura sotto winXP te lo diranno in un forum windows... se ne trovi di validi...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sparker

potrei fare pubblicità  :Smile: 

(ma ormai mi disinteresso a windows, la parte che controllo di più del nostro forum è la sezione linux  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## JacoMozzi

Gentoo = stampante

WIN$= usa stampante

Ho la tua stessa situazione, ecco cosa ho messo nel mio umilissimo e semplicissimo smb.conf sotto la sez. printers:

```

[global]

[printers]

comment = All Printers 

path = /var/spool/samba

guest ok = yes

printable = yes

browseable = no

create mode = 0700

print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r # using client side printer drivers

```

In winzoz basta che configuri la stampante come raw, siccome sono molto scarso con la memoria mi son preso un paio d'appunti per winzoz, eccoli:

```

Quando si clicca sull'icona della stampante condivisa, windows chiederà di installare i driver.

Bisogna dargli retta e installarli. Una volta installati bisogna scegliere avanzate > processore di stampa > RAW.

```

Spero ti possa essere d'aiuto la mia guida niubba 

 :Very Happy: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## bubble27

Jacomozzi nn so   :Confused:  come tu abbia fatto ma nn riesco a "creare" questa icona per la stampante, ho provato ad aggiungere una stampante da win con l'apposito wizard ma nn riesce a vedere la stampante sotto linux (dopo aver startato samba e cups). 

Mi sto leggendo tutti gli how-to su samba....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

L'icona nn devi crearla é quella sotto le risorse condivise del tuo pc Gentoo, dovresti vederla in risorse di rete....

CIao 

Jaco

----------

## Pazzeo

Ciao prova a mettere questo :

printcap name = cups   :Wink: 

e riavvia samba e riprova ....

Ciaooo

Pazzeo

----------

## bubble27

Una cosa !!! mi è sorto un dubbio !!   :Shocked:  ma c'è bisogno di creare anche un utente x samba ?? xchè sinceramente nn l'ho fatto   :Confused: 

ed altra domanda !!! per far stampare un Win su Linux, oltre a samba, il demone di cups deve essere avviato ???

grazie ancora Gentooaglia

----------

## JacoMozzi

Si, deve essere avviato sennò come fa a stampare   :Shocked: 

Infatti in smb.conf gli dici di usare cups...

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## ema

sistema alternativo scoperto qualche giorno fa..

se si utilizza cups come gestore della stampante su linux, x stampare da windows 2000-xp e successivi, si può benissimo bypassare samba.

basta configurare cups xche sia accessibile anche dal resto della lan e nn solo da localhost, e installare da windows la stampante di rete:

http://hostgentoo:631/printers/nomestampante

si dovrà installare il driver win x quella stampante, e la si potra usare come se fosse locale, con la differenza di poter gestire le code di stampa da qualsiasi client win/linux. comodo cups, eh?

spero di esser stato di aiuto a qualcuno, se avete domande, chiedete pure!

ciao! 

ema

----------

## bubble27

 *ema wrote:*   

> sistema alternativo scoperto qualche giorno fa..
> 
> se si utilizza cups come gestore della stampante su linux, x stampare da windows 2000-xp e successivi, si può benissimo bypassare samba.
> 
> basta configurare cups xche sia accessibile anche dal resto della lan e nn solo da localhost, e installare da windows la stampante di rete:
> ...

 

Si vero lo sapevo e c'ho anche provato ma anche con questo metodo nn sono riuscito. Questa soluzione che dici utilizza il protocollo PPI cmq come fai a far dare il driver della stampande a Win ??? se utilizzazzi i driver suoi originali da cd ???

----------

## ema

si usa il protocollo IPP.. aggiungendo 'nuova stampante' su win e installando http://eccecc come stampante di rete, se l'indirizzo è giusto, ti appare una schermata dove devi inserire il driver stampante windows.. e puoi benissimo usare quelli del cd della stampante. come metodo funziona sempre. se desse problemi:

1) controlla che si possa accedere da quel pc al servizio cups: http://hostgentoo:631

2) controlla i log di cups, e in particolare, se è abilitata la scrittura RAW

se ha funzionato a me, funzionerà a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## bubble27

 *ema wrote:*   

> si usa il protocollo IPP.. aggiungendo 'nuova stampante' su win e installando http://eccecc come stampante di rete, se l'indirizzo è giusto, ti appare una schermata dove devi inserire il driver stampante windows.. e puoi benissimo usare quelli del cd della stampante. come metodo funziona sempre. se desse problemi:
> 
> 1) controlla che si possa accedere da quel pc al servizio cups: http://hostgentoo:631
> 
> 2) controlla i log di cups, e in particolare, se è abilitata la scrittura RAW
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ops IPP no PPI hai ragione .... come abilito la scrittura RAW ??? 

ricordo che quando provai questo metodo, dal wizard di Win aggiungi stampante mi chiedeva il path, una volta inserito davo ok xò mi dava un errore tipo che nn trovava la stampante.

----------

## ema

in /etc/cups basta editare i file mime.conf e mime.types, abilitando application/octet-stream che è disabilitato di default (basta levare il #)

----------

## bubble27

 *ema wrote:*   

> in /etc/cups basta editare i file mime.conf e mime.types, abilitando application/octet-stream che è disabilitato di default (basta levare il #)

 

ok editato esattamente questo 

(mime.convs)

application/octet-stream        application/vnd.cups-raw        0       -

(mime.types)

application/octet-stream

giusto ?? e adesso ????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ema

giusto, si

e ora torna sul pc con windows e installa la stampante

ricordati di controllare che cups sia accessibile da quel pc digitando nel browser:

http://gentoobox:631/printers/nomestampante

deve apparirti la tua stampante  :Smile:  ready to print

se si, puoi riscrivere esattamente cosi il nome della stampante su aggiungi stampante - stampante di rete, e installare il driver windows specifico.

yawn, che sonno alle 9 di mattina   :Laughing: 

----------

## bubble27

 *ema wrote:*   

> giusto, si
> 
> e ora torna sul pc con windows e installa la stampante
> 
> ricordati di controllare che cups sia accessibile da quel pc digitando nel browser:
> ...

 

 :Sad:  windows nn riesce a vedere la stampante con http://192.168.0.1:631/printers/LexmarkX73 sia dal browser che dal wizard........

come posso fare ??? premetto che nn ho installato i driver (dovrebbero già esserci quelli condivisi con Windows e Windows)

----------

## bubble27

Altra cosa strana ......  :Shocked: 

è possibile che quando vado ad aggiungere un utente a samba con smbpasswd -a utente mi dia questo.....?_?

Lowenbrau root # smbpasswd -a utente

New SMB password:

Retype new SMB password:

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

LDAPS option set...!

fetch_ldap_pw: no ldap secret retrieved!

ldap_connect_system: Failed to retrieve password for  from secrets.tdb

Failed to add entry for user utente.

Failed to modify password entry for user utente

c'è qualcuno che saprebbe spiegarmi come aggiungere un utente a samba ???

da quel che ho capito dagli how-to bisogna aggiungere prima un utente al sistema (fatto con adduser "-g" utente) dopo di che aggiungerlo a samba ... giusto ??

----------

## ema

controlla cupsd.conf, sicuramente blocca qualsiasi accesso che non sia localhost, dunque anche la lan.. aggiustalo (nn ti copio il mio, la sintassi è semplicissima), riavvia il demone e prova ad accederci con un semplice http://hostgentoo:631. da quella pagina puoi fare TUTTO ciò che è inerente alla stampa, compresa gestione delle code.

per l'aggiunta di users samba.. la sintassi è esatta, smbpasswd -a utente, dunque sorry ma nn ho idea di cosa possa essere

----------

## bubble27

stema allra ti spiego bene !!!!

Cups funziona perfettamente facendomi stampare dalla gentoo-linux-box   :Laughing:  , il problema sorge quando vado su WinXP ( e ti pareva   :Mad:  ), infatti dando il aprendo il browser e digitando http://192.168.0.1:631/printers/LexmarkX73 mi esce fuori la solita pagina

Impossibile visualizzare la pagina 

etc..etc...etc....

per utilizzare il protocollo IPP c'è bisogno di RImodificare la stampande impostando la location come http://192.168.0.1:631/printers/LexmarkX73.....allra ho provato a modificare queste impostazioni con il risultato che nn mi stampa + dalla gentoo-linux-box.....

 :Evil or Very Mad:  sto x mandare tutto a BIP.......

idem con SAMBA..... nn riesco proprio....sarà che nn sono un bravo ballerino   :Laughing: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

